# NuvaRing



## FWBChick (Sep 30, 2008)

I just wanted to give everyone a warning about the ring, since I see it advertised SO much now.  I was on it up until about March of this year.  It gave me the worst UTI's *EVER*.  I would get them just about monthly, and they would progress very quickly, to the point of peeing blood in a few hours after I knew I had one.  (sorry if this is TMI)  It also made my sex drive nothing.  One of the UTI's I was actually peeing out tissue.  I'm not sure if it's something to do with leaving it in during sex, or just the fact that you're introducing a foreign body in there, but either way I couldn't handle it.  I did a lot of searching online when I finally made the connection between the ring and the UTI's and there were other people who experienced the same thing after I did a little digging.  I loved it other than those two side effects, but it was so not worth it to me.  Since I have stopped using it, both of those things have been resolved.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just something to think about if you're considering changing to the ring.....


----------



## franimal (Sep 30, 2008)

I totally just saw that banner ad above and started singing that "Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Everyday....." song (Not sure if I got the days right). I see that commercial everywhere now. I tried it and I liked it for a while. It was really hard for me to remember when to change it, vs. the pill which I know I have to take every day so it becomes a habit. What is gross about it is that you really have to keep it clean. After sex especially, but once I totally found a hair from my head wrapped around it, I know gross, right? I think you're vagina needs to breathe and clean itself. You shouldn't leave stuff up there in my opinion. And who knows what kind of bacteria can linger on there. Plus it's always nasty having to fish out that stupid thing. It should come with a string!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been using it for a few months now, and thankfully have been fine.  I am loving it so much more than the pill.  Everyone is different though.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell me about it...I HATED that thing.  I got dizzy the second day after taking it out.  I told my gyno last week he thought I was crazy.  It was definetely weird to me.  I'm seeing about getting the implant thing next week.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2008)

I love Nuva Ring.  It's been the absolute best BC for me ever.  There's a little time on the Nuva Ring website I doenloaded that reminds me when to take out and put it a new one.  I was bad about remembering to take the pill, so this has been a godsend.  No side effects whatsoever.  It's different with everyone, so don't be afraid to try it.


----------



## LilyDeven (Oct 9, 2008)

wow. i commend you for sharing your story and making us all aware. thanks, i shall stick to my normal pill!! glad you are better!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG i was on that thing as well, and i had SIX UTI's in 4 months!!!The doctor said it wasnt the ring, so i used it for about 10 months and only during the last 4 months i started getting UTI's.. i think it permanatly damaged my bladder... this was 2 years ago.  The infection must have scarred my bladder because i still can't hold my pee for a long time and the quantity of how much i could hold halved i think, my bladder never became normal again, i constantly pee like im 9 months pregnant when im not, sucks for me.

this isnt very common but they should make others aware of the possible side effects, such as a high chance of getting a UTI


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ i think it permanatly damaged my bladder... this was 2 years ago.  The infection must have scarred my bladder because i still can't hold my pee for a long time and the quantity of how much i could hold halved i think, my bladder never became normal again, i constantly pee like im 9 months pregnant when im not, sucks for me._

 
Me too. I've actually peed myself as a sober adult from having only about 45 minutes warning between realising I had to pee and having no choice. I hate it, I'm so prone to them. I think once you get one, you tend to get them a lot.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Me too. I've actually peed myself as a sober adult from having only about 45 minutes warning between realising I had to pee and having no choice. I hate it, I'm so prone to them. I think once you get one, you tend to get them a lot._

 









 we need a hug


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

After giving birth, my obgyn recommended me the nuvaring.. I used for about three months but I absolutely HATED it. Luckily I never got any infections but it was soo uncomfortable during sex. Never went back to it.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to use Nuva Ring, it gave me terrible side effects, weight gain, terrible acne, just a terrible feeling all around.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 30, 2008)

I actually love this BC!  It's much more affordable under my current insurance than the pill I was on previously, and I haven't experienced any of the abnormal or uncomfortable side effects.  The only thing now is that some days I'll get a lot of discharge (icky!) but it's nothing I can't handle.  I always had a problem remembering to take the pill each day, so this is MUCH better for me.  Everyone's different, and I know a number of girls who had a bad experience with Nuvaring too!  It's definitely something that's different for everyone!


----------



## carandru (Oct 30, 2008)

I have luckily never ever had a problem w/ any BC.  So when I was on the nuvaring I loved it.  But it became too expensive since my health insurance doesn't cover BCs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(employed by a jesuit university).

All BC pills have potential side effects.Since most contain varying hormones and doasages, some women will react one way to one brand and while other will completely love it.  Everyone is different.

But, with that said, nuvaring has been linked to an increasing number of alarming side effects, especially UTIs , a decrease in sex drive, and increasing the risk of blood clots. All BCs carry these possible side effects, but Nuvaring has shown over twice incident rate as other BCS. You can google it or read about the side effects on their website.  In fact, you should do this w/ any medication that you are considering taking. Then discuss the possiblity of these things happening to you w/ your physician.  They will be able to make a better judgment based upon your past medical history.

If you haven't had problems w/ bc or other hormone therapy in the past, you probably won't have a problem w/ the Nuvaring.  I think it may have to do w/ the hormone combination or some other chemical contained in the ring.  Either way, please make a safe informed decision. And if anything weird happens consult your physician immediately.

*EDIT: Can you tell I want to be a physician? lol


----------



## banjobama (Oct 30, 2008)

It's gross to me that if it falls out when you're using the toilet, you just rinse it off and put it back in. YUCK.

I love my Pill. Plus I feel better doing something every day, versus leaving that ring sitting there and having to trust it to work for three weeks.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been on NuvaRing for about 3 years and I really like it. I had trouble with the Pill and never had any trouble with Nuva Ring. I know everyone is different but it works for me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Everyones different. I used NuvaRing for awhile and looooooved it. I refuse to take a pill everyday, I cant remember to do it, its just a mess. But NuvaRing was so easy, easy to remember, etc. Just great! Dont have to worry about anyyyyyyything. I cant remember if I got UTIs or any infections, but I did go to the Dr. for excessive discharge (wow im being honest) and she told me maybe I should try going BACK on BC to stop the discharge

Who knows. But everyones different, and a lot of different BC's have warnings and lawsuits and whatnot.

BTW, someone mentioned having to keep it clean down there...I never heard anything of taking the ring out and keeping it clean. I would think that the constant taking it out, cleaning it and putting it back in would lessen the effect of the BC, even if just for a few minutes. I never took my ring out to clean it, and I just took it out after 3 weeks and it was never that gross.


----------



## missxlauren (Nov 12, 2008)

i love love love the nuvaring.  best thing ever.  never had any issues with it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 12, 2008)

I was considering it for awhile and decided not to get it, since I'm prone to yeast, urinary AND kidney infections. Thanks for this post, a lot of women don't know the risks of different forms of BC and think all the risks are the same (Bloodclots, heart attacks, etc.).. As women we need to educate ourselves about the DIFFERENT risks of DIFFERENT BC.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 12, 2008)

Lovvve It. No Side Affects So Far. And I Been Usng It For 10 Months. And I Don't Take It Out To Clean It??? There No Need For All That. It Is Meant To Be Up There (lol) For 3 Weeks And Then Removed Sooo... I Highly Recommend It For Those Who Don't Like Yhe Pill.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

i am considering going off of it.. i love it but i think it is making me so much more depressed...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Nuva Ring gave me constant UTI's ...not to mention my dh was forever handing it to me because it kept coming off during sex...Not sure if it is made for men w/ smaller biz or non freaks like my dh and I .....I don't recommend it to anyone actually that has rough sex often or that are prone to UTI's...this was the only form of BC that I ever had problems with....Never took the shots however...But the pills did not bother me


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 11, 2009)

The nuvaring can't give you UTI's.  The urethra (and bladder system) is completely separate and not connected to the interior of your vagina.  UTI's result from bacteria entering your urethra.  The ring could theoretically, maybe cause vaginosis or increase yeast infections, but UTI's do not sound related to the nuvaring.  They can be listed as a side effect only because during studies it is necessary to report any ailment when taking the medication whether related or not.  I take the nuvaring and love it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, My Doctor related mine to the NuvaRing...and I really have no reason to question his medical knowledge....Once it was removed I have had little to no UTI infections.

I would think if it is listed as a Possible Side Effect...then it is Possible...but again that is just my thinking of course...May not be logical


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't wanna try this because the thought of having to put it in, take it out and remembering when is just like not appealing to me. I have Mirena right now and I love it. This is my 2nd year w/ my Mirena. Its awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only "side effect" I've had its it stopped my period. I've only had one this year, and thats because I changed job locations, now I work w/ all girls who get their cycle at the same time. other than that nope!

I don't see enough love for Mirena out there.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

  The only "side effect" I've had its it stopped my period.  
 
Sounds like a freakin' blessing to me!!  Do you know if you have to have had a child to use this?  Also, where is it placed?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

I was put on Lybrel BC pills...you take them 365 ....And you never have a period. Although I can no longer have kids I still have a cycle and since I am anemic I bleed far to heavily. So my GYN put me on these pills.

LYBREL Birth Control Pill — Lybrel.com

I had my last cycle this month and I am happy as a clam!!! I have had no side effects as of yet


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll have to look into this next time I go to the doctor.  I had no idea there was a pill for this!  I know Seasonique still gives you a period every 3 months, but this sounds a whole lot better to me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm on cloud friggin 9...I personally hate hate my cycle and all that comes with it


----------



## F.A.B. (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was put on Lybrel BC pills...you take them 365 ....And you never have a period. Although I can no longer have kids I still have a cycle and since I am anemic I bleed far to heavily. So my GYN put me on these pills.

LYBREL Birth Control Pill — Lybrel.com

I had my last cycle this month and I am happy as a clam!!! I have had no side effects as of yet_

 

Do you experience break through bleeding on this pill?  I was on Seasonale due to horrible PMS migraines but all of a sudden it stopped working.  I started spotting and got anemic so my doctor pulled me off. I'm really surprised he never offered Lybrel to me.



*****I read the side effects.  I HATED unexpected spotting.  I rather have a cycle.  I'm going to stick w/ Yaz*********


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

No I haven't received any bleeding at all yet...But I have just been on it a month....But all BC pills say break thru bleeding is possible if you read the side effects. My body can handle spotting ...it can't handle a monthly period...My red blood count is too low and every month it got lower within the dangerzone ...normal low is 10.5 to 16.5 mine was 6.5


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of hormones, so I use the Paragard IUD.  It's great for me and lasts up to 10 years.


----------



## F.A.B. (Jun 11, 2009)

I was prescribed the NuvaRing after the Seasonale pill stopped working for me.  I wore the ring for 3 days.  I was SOOOO sick.  I had a constant headache.  Felt like I was going to pass out at any moment.  I also experienced abdominal pain.  I remember it being so hard to take out.  I hated it!!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Nice to see I wasn't alone with that on the Ring.  I did get the implant and while it did have side effects like mood swings and breakthrough bleeding the first couple of months, its way better than that damn Ring.


----------

